# Hippie Sifu



## SifuPhil (Jun 5, 2015)

Here I am at 22 years old (1980), playing Frisbee and looking like a young version of Jim Ignatowski from _Taxi layful:. _My best friend through high school, long-time sparring partner and best man at my wedding is the shirtless guy off to the left ...



... and yes, I was hoping the mutton chops would draw attention away from my comb-over ...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2015)

Cute!!!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

From what I've read about you on here, looks like pizza was still your friend and not your enemy yet. 

looking good!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

Very cute.


----------



## Louis (Jun 6, 2015)

Lookin' good, dood. Who is that tiny man standing on the trash can?


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Louis said:


> Lookin' good, dood. Who is that tiny man standing on the trash can?



lol....he should submit that to one of those awkward photo sites.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

I didn't even notice the one on the trash can, I zoomed in on the far guy on the left.


----------



## Louis (Jun 6, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I didn't even notice the one on the trash can, I zoomed in on the far guy on the left.


Um hmm, who woulda ever guessed?  layful:


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

Louis said:


> Um hmm, who woulda ever guessed?  layful:




:bowknot:  I ain't dead, Sifu is cute and all, but, it was hard not to miss that guy over there in the background, at least it I wasn't able to miss seeing him, not for a second.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 6, 2015)

SifuPhil, nice pic. Shirtless friend is interesting. 

I don’t think you don’t look anything like Jim Ignatowski, (_maybe_ a bit like Latka) but now you’ve got me thinking about him and that wonderful show _Taxi! _(Remember when Alex/Judd Hirsch) was helping Jim take his driver’s license written exam? _“What…does…a…yellow…light…mean?” _I laughed till I cried!)

As you probably know, Jim/Chris Lloyd went on to be very successful in acting and directing. Actually the rest of the cast also did very well.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2015)

It just LOOKS like he's standing on the trash can.  An optical illusion.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2015)

Falcon said:


> It just LOOKS like he's standing on the trash can.  An optical illusion.



I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Louis (Jun 6, 2015)

Falcon said:


> It just LOOKS like he's standing on the trash can.  An optical illusion.


I didn't expect you to take me seriously. layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

I like the shirtless guy also. But Phil was cute too. I would have put him in the pocket of my granny dress any day. Lol. That is what we called the long dresses all the female freaks wore.(When we wore clothes.) they were optional at the commune.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

I remember granny dresses even though I was never in a commune, had a good friend who was though in a traveling commune.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Phil actually reminds me of a 70's porn star...I can hear the music...Bow Chicka Bow Bow!

not that I've ever watched one.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Lynn, HAHAHA!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, I wasn't going to say anything, but I do believe 70s male porn stars usually also had a big moustache, didn't they, not that I have ever seen one, LOL.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Well, I wasn't going to say anything, but I do believe 70s male porn stars usually also had a big moustache, didn't they, not that I have ever seen one, LOL.




I wouldnt know know because I have never watched porn. 

But you may be right, Phil might have been an exception to the rule.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

Sure, I believe you, LOL.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm glad someone does, lol.

wait til poor Phil gets back on here and reads all the comments, lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Cookie, you have never seen a big moustache? Girl, you haven't lived! I have never watched porn either, cough.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

Porn, what is that, something like corn?   Oh, I have seen some big moustaches, Shalimar.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Cookie, porn is deep fried corn. Lol. Glad you Haven't missed all the lovely moustaches out there. Lol.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 7, 2015)

What did poor Phil do to deserve all the porn comments?


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Nothing, that's the beauty of it.  I'm sure he's a good sport and will get back at us somehow!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 7, 2015)

Well my thought was Michael Keaton's Beetlejuice smile, porn never entered my mind, well maybe not till I glanced far left.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Well my thought was Michael Keaton's Beetlejuice smile, porn never entered my mind, well maybe not till I glanced far left.



LOl, AprilT....I see it!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

April, lol.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 7, 2015)

Now, that's not to take away from the fact that I see Phil as being a good looking man in the picture.  I just also happen to be a fan of the B-juice smile.    Hmmm B+J + smile go figure.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

April!! Lollolllol.nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 7, 2015)

You people have me crying with laughter here - thank you! :love_heart:

The little man on the garbage can - we bought him at a side-show auction and taught him to retrieve Frisbees from the garbage cans when we played Frisbee Golf. 

And yeah - my buddy Kevin had a good build, if I can say that without getting into any further trouble. 







Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice!


----------



## Louis (Jun 7, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> You people have me crying with laughter here - thank you! :love_heart:
> 
> The little man on the garbage can - we bought him at a side-show auction and taught him to retrieve Frisbees from the garbage cans when we played Frisbee Golf.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Phil, HaHaHaHaHa! You are as crazy as the Canadianyr from Canuckistan!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hussy time again!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy, biiiig hugs from the Canadianyr mermaid hussssssyyyyy!nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, Commonwealth hussies are the best!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

You are welcome Ralphy, and you are right! Lol.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> You people have me crying with laughter here - thank you! :love_heart:
> 
> The little man on the garbage can - we bought him at a side-show auction and taught him to retrieve Frisbees from the garbage cans when we played Frisbee Golf.
> 
> ...




  :laugh:


----------

